# The betta-filled life of Little Leaf!



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I guess I'm just gonna journal here. I got no idea what I want to write here.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel like I want to punch myself cause I'm a horrible betta owner. I don't deserve any pets at all.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I'm gonna punch myself... *yawn* tommorrow


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

why?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> why?


cause I feel like a horrible betta owner


----------

